# Small "TEXAS" Town Market Meets PIERCE!!!



## carlitos60 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yesterday, I Went to My First "TEXAS" Small Town Weekend Market on My PIERCE!!!!
The Bike is SO Light and the Handlebars are SO Narrow that It Makes it a Bit Hard to Ride for a Long Trip!!!!
Loved It, Though!!!!


----------



## velo-vecchio (Aug 25, 2014)

What kinda gear you pushing there? what's up front and rear (tooth count)? Welcome to TX.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2014)

I wouldn't leave that thing unattended even to take pics....(just me)......


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2014)

$3.15/gallon!!!:eek: Lucky!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 25, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I wouldn't leave that thing unattended even to take pics....(just me)......




Ditto   Sweet ride!


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Lucky?? I Don't Drive Anyways!!!*



fordmike65 said:


> $3.15/gallon!!!:eek: Lucky!




Lucky??
fordmike65,,,You know better; *I Don't Drive Anyways!!!*
ALL my Bikes are Riders,, Not Show Girls!!!

I Want That Hub!!!!Ha,Ha,....


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 25, 2014)

Those old forks have been known to snap. Just sayin'


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Thanks!*



Larmo63 said:


> Those old forks have been known to snap. Just sayin'



*
Thanks for the Warning;* BUT, At 140lbs, I Should be Safe to Ride It!!!!   If Anything Snaps, I'll Be Really Disappointed!!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> *
> Thanks for the Warning;* BUT, At 140lbs, I Should be Safe to Ride It!!!!   If Anything Snaps, I'll Be Really Disappointed!!!




....dang, wish I was 140!!!!!!


----------



## velo-vecchio (Aug 26, 2014)

*Comese un taquito*

Carlitos needs to eat a sandwich quick - maybe he can get up to 140.5 lol.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 26, 2014)

That fork is cool!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That fork is cool!




...just the fork is worth $1500+


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 26, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...just the fork is worth $1500+



Holy carp


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 26, 2014)

stunning bike - thanks for posting photos


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Seen It!!!*



bulldog1935 said:


> stunning bike - thanks for posting photos
> 
> View attachment 166389





Hey!!! 
They had that same Banner at the Market!!!

Thanks Folks!


----------



## sam (Aug 26, 2014)

What part of Texas you in?


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Can't!*



sam said:


> What part of Texas you in?




It's TOP Secret!!!
Close to Ft. Hood!

Enjoy the PIERCE in Texas????


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 26, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Enjoy the PIERCE in Texas????






*I am.  

What a beautiful machine, carlitos60 !!*


...........  patric











====================
====================


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Yeap!!!!*



hoofhearted said:


> *I am.
> 
> What a beautiful machine, carlitos60 !!*
> 
> ...


----------

